# Why is there a white ring around my Bettas eye?



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

When I compared Velvet and Neon, I noticed Velvet has a small white ring around each eye, and Neon does not. Is this from dirty water? Less than a week ago he was in dirty water when I rescued him, so that could explain it. I'll try to post pics as soon as I can! His tank is 1.5 gallons, not filtered. I do 100% changes every other day.

EDIT: I got a pic! Sorry it's not that good, but his tank has water stains so it's hard to get a picture of him that isn't blurry. I just stopped giving him 1 tsp/gallon of AQ salt because of finrot. Pic:


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

A pic would be great. Could it be eye color? 

I know some bettas have light eyes and some have dark.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

AngelicStars: I put up a pic. I don't really think it's eye coloring, though.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

I think that's just the crease of the betta's eye. Kovu had that too.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay good, now I can stop panicking! =P

Just making sure it wasn't popeye or something. I'm like a Betta mother, I over react over nothing. (=


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

That's interesting, I don't think I've seen that.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Drax has something sorta similar with that bad eye (I'm just assuming he's always just had a bad eye since it's gone down but still a tiny bit protruding, not even noticeable unless your REALLY looking). 
When his eye was really bugged out he had a glinty Amber colored spot around his eye... I know there's a pic that shows it in my 'Dorm Room Drax' thread. Like a spec of glitter around his eye.


----------

